# A Rare Tomb Find



## j d worthington (Mar 8, 2008)

On the island of Lefkada:

Ancient tomb found on Greek island - Yahoo! News

Title: "Ancient tomb found on Greek island", from AP, by Nicholas Paphitis, datelined Wed., Mar. 5, 2008.

Pity that it was partially demolished in the discovery, but at least it is partially preserved, and is already yielding some new information....


----------

